# Fill the gap where drywall and brick fireplace meet



## reverse01134 (Oct 22, 2019)

Before I paint the fireplace, I need suggestions on how to fill the gap in the photos... I might try filling the gap with insulation foam, trim and finish with drywall mud and caulking. Or should I use mortar?


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

How about some moulding? Maybe something rustic to compliment the brick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

It all depends how much work you’re willing to do and what your goal for the appearance is. In order of increasing effort… 

For most amateurs, filling the gap with any sort of foam, caulk, mortar, mud, etc. will look, well, not much better than it does now.

Jaketrades’s moulding idea is better, and not much work.

If the wall has no windows or other obstructions, putting another layer of drywall over the whole wall would cover the gap. You could use one of a number of edge trims with a tear-away bead for the drywall that would make a perfect edge along the brick.

You could build bookcases and/or cabinets for a TV, etc. on either side of the fireplace. They would completely cover the sides of the fireplace brick, making that gap disappear.

Chris


----------



## Contra (Jan 8, 2018)

I say cedar planks.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That was built with something like this in mind.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Will there be a mantel? How about some quarter round, or similar molding?


----------



## reverse01134 (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks for all of your input. I do have mantel. I want to avoid moulding as I don’t want to add any details, filling the gap might not look clean but I am just hoping any blemishes won’t stand out after the fireplace is painted white.


----------

